
Utah Dept of Agriculture investigates mysterious seeds sent from China to Tooele - onetimemanytime
https://www.fox13now.com/news/local-news/utah-department-of-agriculture-investigates-mysterious-seeds-sent-from-china-to-tooele
======
verdverm
There was an article / report a couple years back. It said this type of thing
was happening because Amazon started requiring customers to have actually
purchased the item to review it.

Now, because it's cheaper to send stuff here than domestically, they send a
super cheap, "mislabeled" item, and then go give themselves 5 stars. Not sure
how they pick the destination address

